# Wanting to buy my first rc car



## tyrrellrunnells (Nov 1, 2011)

So I'm new to the rv world I have played with a electric traxxis stampede a couple times. But i want to know the pros and cons of having eletric vs. Having nitro. All i know is that the electric cars are able to out perform nitro cars. I want to know more. I want a traxxis Ford f-150 raptor. So any info would be great.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Actually to be fair some electric cars can out perform some nitro cars at some times on some types of tracks. You can't really compare apples to oranges. An electic 1/8th will probably our accelerate and possibly beat a nitro 1/8th depending on the track size and conditions. I personally have run nitro and electric. 

Nitro can be a bit more difficult due to tuning needed for changes such as weather, track, etc. However electrics may need changes for track conditions, length of race, etc.

It all depends on what you want to do; bash and or race.

If you want something dependable, hard to break, and that can be bashed as well as raced; I suggest a Traxxas Slash. There is a raptor body available for the truck and I think even a raptor version available. 

I would get the brushless with 2.4 radio since this set up is very fast but also doesn't require as frequent replacement as the Titan 12 brushed motor.

These are my opinions.


----------



## tyrrellrunnells (Nov 1, 2011)

So what's the run time for a electric and nitro car? When your racing them around.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

With the Lipo batts we have now and if you gear with a lower tooth pinion, the run times can be up to 20 minutes. You usually need to add nitro fuel before that; however you can add fuel and keep running. To change a batt you must shut everything off, remove the batt, and put in the new one.

Again run time depends on what type vehicle and how and where it is being run.


----------



## tyrrellrunnells (Nov 1, 2011)

So your saying gear down the and ill get longer runtime but ill also get less torque. But on a nitro car it could probably run up to 20- 30 of 1 tank of nitro or longer.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Gearing down will use less power. You will accelerate more quickly but not have as much top end. Nitro usually won't run that long on a single tank because the tanks are not that large. Part of the fuel is lubricant and so you lose some of the fuel as it keeps the engine from overheating and locking up.

Also nitro can be a huge problem depending on where you might be running the car/truck. If you are in a noise abatement zone or housing edition, it might be illegal or your neighbors might not be happy (Ha). If you are in open outdoor area or a track allowed to run nitro, there should be no problem.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I am surprised that no one has jumped on here to help. Usually there are lots of opinions. 

With nitro you will still need to get a batt and charger for your starter box unless you get one with a pull start (not recommended) or roto start. Pull starts are notorious for breaking and being hard to start. Check the price of fuel, the last I knew it was going up in price due to issues of manufacturing costs in orient due to earthquakes and tsumanis.

Lots of things to think about. Hope we get some more thoughts by others.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

tyrrellrunnells said:


> So your saying gear down the and ill get longer runtime but ill also get less torque. But on a nitro car it could probably run up to 20- 30 of 1 tank of nitro or longer.


if your in newburgh ny area.. . up here in albany we have a few tracks inside ..dirt oval .. goin to be many days of racing .. 
carpet .. few days on there .. and thursday is fly nite if your into helis 

http://cdrcracing.com 

live cam chat .. sunday store opens 10am for racing all day 
monday store opens 10am racing hotlaps around 5 to 530 racing 7pm .. 

stop in anytime ..


----------



## tyrrellrunnells (Nov 1, 2011)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> if your in newburgh ny area.. . up here in albany we have a few tracks inside ..dirt oval .. goin to be many days of racing ..
> carpet .. few days on there .. and thursday is fly nite if your into helis
> 
> http://cdrcracing.com
> ...


Thanks but i live in newberg Oregon.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

lol that would be a trip lol .. will if you leave now ... u can make it for monday nite races lol


----------



## tyrrellrunnells (Nov 1, 2011)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> lol that would be a trip lol .. will if you leave now ... u can make it for monday nite races lol


I have to race sprint cars this weekend.


----------



## tmaxx4life (Oct 23, 2008)

i prefer electric for the ease of maintenance but racing i like nitro as i just gas n go no worry if i grabbed the right battery or whether it is charged or not. But i sponsor my friend my wife and my little brother. But since your new i would recommend a Team Associated SC10RS rtr it comes with brushless ,2.4 ghz radio (no interference) and a race proven chassis that has won many times over at our track. But if u just want to occasionally play or race once in a while the traxxas slash is cheap efficient and easy to fix.


----------

